# Would you rather jog or lift weights?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

only jog once in a while, never liked lifting weights, seen many times guys with big muscles who struggle on the treadmill


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lift weights. I hate jogging or running ><;


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Lifting. I love the pump and dat feel when you're eventually able to slap on another plate. Much more noticeable and rewarding payoff than cardio. I hate running although the effect it has on my mood is great.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I lift weights because I'm too lazy and embarrassed to jog lol


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate running for the sake of running.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I prefer strength exercises because my cardio is terrible, so lifting weights I guess.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been running for nearly 13 years.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I do weight training and then heavy bag exercises for cardio.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

lift weights. You only have to do it 2 or 3 times a week to see a difference and not dieting won't interfere with the results. Aerobic exercise is tiring and monotonous. And if you eat too much you don't lose any weight. Probably jogging is the most boring aerobic exercise. I like walking fast but jogging is horrible.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Jogging. I hate doing weights as I'm so scrawny. I used to do quite a lot of jogging last year but I fell out of the habit. I really need to get back into it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Lifting. I've yet to start lifting but the it's all about the efficiency in burning the enemy. Plus what Komorikan said; jogging is monotonous. And jogging puts pressure on your joints.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Probably jogging, because it feels better, even though the one time I kept weights up for a little bit it was nice to see the improvement in strength.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Weight training is fun. I do cardio but I hate it unless you consider walking dogs as cardio. Jogging or using the stationary bike is so boring. Even running outside can get boring unless you constantly change your routes.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Jogging tones your body, while lifting just gives you big muscles. Jogging.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Levibebop said:


> Jogging tones your body, while *lifting just gives you big muscles*. Jogging.


Sure if you use anabolic/androgenic hormones.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I lift weights while I'm jogging because I'm a champion.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Weights. I can't jogg or run for a long time.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can't even jog a mile. So I'd choose the weights.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Weights. My Doc wants me to do cardio because of the endorphin effect and the effect that has on depression and anxiety. Plus the heart/lung benefits. I keep telling myself I'll do it someday...someday. :blank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Running is more interesting. You can go up hills and I like going through woods and nature trails to see just about all types of wildlife. You get a rush afterwards. You get to meet or at least see lots of really fit women. You can let your mind wander over any topic and really think it over.

I don't find weightlifting that challenging anymore, at least the traditional movements. I lifted for sports and it became more of a repetitious task in my mind that you just went and did.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I do both strength training and cardio.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Neither. I'm not moving any more than I need to.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not interested in building muscle, so jogging I guess. Although I'm waayyyyyyy too self-conscious to actually do it.


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Lifting. I'm not really built for jogging


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I plan on doing both, but at the moment cardio is more important for me because I'm trying to lose some weight and get my stamina back to what it was.



Cletis said:


> Weights. My Doc wants me to do cardio because of the endorphin effect and the effect that has on depression and anxiety. Plus the heart/lung benefits. I keep telling myself I'll do it someday...someday. :blank


It's not easy mate, but you will get there. Small steps..


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Weights. I hate running for long periods of time.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lift Weights & Abs exercises


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Levibebop said:


> Jogging tones your body, while lifting just gives you big muscles. Jogging.


nah, Lifting tone your body too.

You'll only get big muscles if you lift heavy and bulk.
Lifting about 100lbs helps tone.


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

I do both but I like lifting more since it has more noticeable effects for me.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The damn nerdiest thing I ever do is running to Twilight Princess' version of Hyrule's Field. If is able to Link run 8 days straight looking for golden bugs, so why can't I okay? I haven't ran for a few years though. I miss it, but getting into the habit of running is torture. I can understand why people hate it.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I lift weights and I jog/run. Its best to do both for your health, especially if you want to lose weight as your energy needs increase depending on how much muscle mass you have therefore meaning that weight lifting will make it easier to lose weight.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd have to go with running, even though I haven't done it in years. Lifting weights would probably feel like a chore (though I've never done it except for the very occasional weight-room session when I was on the track team in high school). Running comes much more naturally to me, and I have pretty good endurance.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I do both. I think it's hilarious when people only do one or the other, they're really missing out on getting a full body workout. Some men are especially bad at only lifting weights and never doing any cardio, and vise versa with women.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

come on runners, you need to vote, don't let the lifting weights people win


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> only jog once in a while, never liked lifting weights, *seen many times guys with big muscles who struggle on the treadmill. *


Unbelievable, haha. I preferring jogging/running on a treadmill foe the most part. I love when Im running on that 4 mile speed or beyond. I cant vote on my phone, so I'll vote when I come on here via laptop.

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Do we have any elliptical fans on here too? Those things are awesome . 

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> Do we have any elliptical fans on here too? Those things are awesome .
> 
> Sent from my phone with Tapatalk 2 App


I like those a lot better than treadmills. When I did cardio to lose a lot weight it was on an elliptical in my garage with the radio blasting. A lot more enjoyable than running but I still dreaded having to get on it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's good to do a bit of both, I don't do either at the moment though. I don't really like jogging because that means going outside running past all those cars/houses, I'd probably be likely to do it if i had a treadmill.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the stair climber way more than treadmills.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

creasy said:


> I like those a lot better than treadmills. When I did cardio to lose a lot weight it was on an elliptical in my garage with the radio blasting. A lot more enjoyable than running but I still dreaded having to get on it.


Cool. It really helps me out when it comes to the back, chest, arm, and leg area all the same time. I can't really handle the levels that are super high on it though lol.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I basically only do cardio. I suppose I sometimes do push ups?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Lift weights because jogging is useless. I run. Not jog.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I love lifting! It is so rewarding for me when I progress in my training and I love noticing the changes in my physique as well.

I hate jogging it is such a boring activity. I like either walking or sprinting but not jogging. Cycling is also a lot more fun


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I personally prefer weightless strength exercises. Doing lots of push-ups, planks, dips, pull-ups, crunches, leg lifts, etc. is the way to go.

I like to run in the right weather, living where I live I can really only do it from April-October/November. I HATE running in the cold.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I would rather jog, but lifting weights is so much easier. And unfortunately I'm really lazy. Dunno....

I keep telling myself I'm gonna be a runner someday, but it never happens.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Jog. I like to pretend that I can run from my problems.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Jogging. It fits the option I would best choose in "fight or flight." :b


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

creasy said:


> dat feel when you're eventually able to slap on another plate


This.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I just tried today for the first time since high school to see how it feels to lift weights again, miserable, boring, it was only 10lbs but it was heavy lol, I guess I'm weak but that's okay since I only weight 125lbs and I'm not even looking to look like a steroid freak, who cares whose muscles is bigger, jogging is so much better because you are being timed and it tells you what your average speed is, not weights. I remember in high school they made us lift weights in gym, I still don't know why the hell they made us do that, that was so depressing and it can be painful, how the hell is pain fun? I don't feel pain if I jog.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I already walk alot, so to balance things out I would have to choose lifting weights.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If it was a choice between weights & biking for cardio I'd choose biking. I'm not big on jogging or running, it's hard on my joints & I have bad knees


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I used to like cardio but now I prefer weights. I like the little breaks between sets and the way your muscles burn and swell up after.


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

When i feel up to it i jog outside or go on long walks/hikes, but most of the time i jog on my treadmill and watch shows or movies i have down loaded or i stream while i run. I love runners high, i feel really bad now if i don't run/jog at least 4 times a week usually 30min to an hour sometimes i watch a whole movie and go 2 hours. I highly suggest getting a treadmill. exercise is a healthy addiction. doooooo it. :yes


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I voted jogging. I like a little bit of jogging. Also, I'm the tie vote! 36-36. That doesn't happen every day.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I hit the weights during the day and go cycling at night far better cardio than jogging


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd also prefere weights


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Running, hell yes, jogging? GTFO


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Jogging I guess.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't like lifting, but I want to start doing it to build muscle. I jog sometimes, but I hate it because I have ****ed up feet. I'd rather swim laps than do either of these things.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I hate lifting weights, but I love running so jogging.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I like all around fitness. Start with weights then when finished run. This is also why I like p90x you do it all. 

I do like lifting more though, more fun


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

lift weights


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

damn, it's a tie right now


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Running, hell yes, jogging? GTFO


When I think jogging, I picture someone dragging their feet along.

Running should look more or less like this : 




Also, I lift weights at least three times a week, emphasizing my upper body so that my legs are not overtrained. Besides, my legs already have enough muscular power to propel me forward, and too much bulk would limit my range of motion (although it's possible it might give me faster sprint times).

You can have cake and eat it, too.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lift weights, not sure why probably because I never jog.


----------



## Slowdown Dave (Mar 25, 2013)

Trail running, love being out in nature away from people.


----------

